# Me family special curry goat.



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 18, 2020)

Jah bless all,

In Jamaica any get together not same without curry goat!! 

OK so this is curry goat this very old recipe and go back to at least my great nanna. Now if you can not get goat you can use lamb but not mutton. Now curry goat can be full with bone me do it same as my mother and nanna. Me take out as much bone of the meat as me can me also push out as much marrow as me can. If you can get boneless goat all the better. Traditionally curry goat meant to be hot man but adjust to what you like. 
Man this is your chance to use that beautiful green gold!! Me say marinade your meat for at least five hour better overnight. 

OK man here we go.

2 lbs goat cut into 1-2 inch pieces
3/4 teaspoon salt
dash black pepper
1 medium onion sliced
3 cloves garlic crushed.
3 sprigs thyme
1 tomato sliced
1/2 scotch bonnet pepper (any hot pepper you like)
2 green onions
1/2 teaspoon curry powder for seasoning the meat
1 1/2 tablespoon curry powder for cooking
1/4 teaspoon geerah powder (cumin)
1/4 teaspoon anchar masala
1 leaf Spanish thyme crushed
4 leaves shadow beni
1/2 teaspoon ketchup
3 tablespoon oil (something that can withstand high heat)
3 1/4 cups water
1 tablespoon green gold
1 can coconut milk
1/4 pumpkin
Yam
2 -3 sweet potato.
1 teaspoon red pepper sauce. I posted recipe for this)

OK man wash your meat with running water and vinegar. (You will notice in Jamaica we wash everything first)
Drain the meat and put in a large steel bowl. Now except for the water, oil, onion, garlic, pepper and 1 1/2 tablespoons of curry powder, coconut milk and vegetable put over the meat and mix it up man. Now cover the meat with shrink wrap put in fridge and forget about it. 
Check the meat if you happy let us start to cook it. 
You will need a heavy pot. Put oil in the pot and when it hot put in the onion and Garlic, cook until the onion gets soft. Now in Jamaica we do what is call 'burn the curry' put the curry powder in the pot and stir it up man. Wait til it start to stick or get thick. Add a 1/4 cup of water. You want to burn off the water about 5 minute on medium heat. After a minute add the scotch bonnet when you see the curry start look gritty and dark you ready for the meat. Turn up the heat man, now add a few piece of goat at a time and keep it moving man. You want to coat the meat with the curry.
Now this is very important man.
1. Cover the pot and bring to a gentle simmer. You want the goat to release it juices.
2. Add the 3 cups of water left from the ingredient list to the bowl that had the seasoned pieces of meat. This will allow the water to pick up any of the seasonings that may be left behind. Put that aside for later.
3. Stir every 5 minute or so.

Cook for about 25 minute or so on this simmer. Take of the lid and raise the heat up. We need get rid of the juices now, when it all gone. Now add the water out of the bowl. Bring it up to the boil now turn it down. Keep the pot covered and cook it for 2 1/2 hour. Stir it up every 15 minute or so. Once the meat soft (this depend on how old the goat was) and you have a thick sauce we can move on man. Turn the heat right down man.
Take the yam, sweet potato and pumpkin and chop in to small chunk. Now this is where me get the real heat in man. Take your can of coconut milk and add to the pot, stir it up man. Put the heap teaspoon red pepper sauce in the pot or as much as you like. Now add the the vegetable cover and let it settle to a slow simmer til the vegetable soft. Cheeseam man me make this tomorrow. The sauce is creamy man and have kick like a angry mule! If you like fruity curry add some pineapple and substitute the pepper sauce for ratchat (me post recipe for ratchat) this still give the wicked heat man.

I serve this with rice and peas me always use brown rice but you can use what you like. Or you can put it over whatever you want, me see it over cornbread, bami, screechies restaurant put over Callaloo!!  

Note, me never make this with lamb so the time for cooking may be a little different 

Well man that is my family curry goat. Me hope you like it.

Jah bless,

Kali-Ann


----------



## Wartol2 (Nov 18, 2022)

There is an Asian Supermarket I know they have amazing quality of curry powder with the reasonable price ranges. One should try those out for sure.


----------



## Badjak (Nov 18, 2022)

Nice
I like goat curry


----------

